# BAUA Software zur Erstellung von Risikobeurteilungen Gesima



## Safety (14 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt eine neue Software von der Baua zur Erstellung von Risikobeurteilungen.
Scheint interessant zu sein.
http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicherheit/Produktgruppen/Maschinen/Gesima_content.html


----------



## Tommi (14 Februar 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

scheint so was wie Safexpert zu sein.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo Tommi,
ja das ist eine  weitere Software zu dem Thema, interessant ist das diese von der BAUA kommt daran sieht man wie wichtig das Thema ist. Schade finde ich das man nicht den Weg wie bei Sistema gewählt und das ganze Kostenlos verbreitet.
Letztlich sind das alles nur Umsetzungen der DIN EN ISO 12100, jeder der sich einigermaßen mit Word und Excel auskennt benötigt sowas nicht. Eine Software ist nur ein unterstützendes Tool und ersetzt nicht die Erfahrung des Konstrukteurs.


----------



## Tommi (15 Februar 2013)

> Letztlich sind das alles nur Umsetzungen der DIN EN ISO 12100, jeder der sich einigermaßen mit Word und Excel auskennt benötigt sowas nicht.



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn man Safexpert kennt und auch die 12100, dann kann man sich etwas aus EXCEL stricken. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2013)

Hallo Tommi,
Wie geschrieben sind die verschiedenen Software Lösungen gut und können einem helfen. Aber schon bei Typ-C Normen wird es schwer das in eine Software zu bringen. Bei den meisten wird die Gefahr zu den Gefahrstellen zugeordnet damit habe ich immer Probleme da ich das lieber umgekehrt arbeite. Dann kann das auch jeder Nachvollziehen, weiterhin erstelle ich auch bei der Risikobeurteilung die Beschreibungen der Sicherheitsfunktionen meist so genau das der Programmierer auch gleich versteht was zu machen ist. Bei mir werden die Risikobeurteilungen bei den dann entstehenden parallel Dokumenten immer wieder überarbeitet und erweiterte. Das Ganze dann in einer starren Software abzubilden ist nicht immer zielführend. 
Zudem sind ja auch noch andere Richtlinien zu beachten und dann auch noch funktionale Sicherheit abzubilden über Software Validierung bis zu Funktionstests.
Die Forderung nach einfach anzuwendenden Tools kann ich verstehen, aber aus die Praxis sieht leider anders aus, da die Maschinen sehr unterschiedlich sind und damit auch die Gefährdungen und damit auch die Lösungen.
Damit will ich nicht sagen kauft keine Tools, nein, besonders wenn man keine Erfahrungen hat kann das einem helfen, vergesst aber das man eine Risikobeurteilung in Windeseile mal so eben nebenbei machen kann, Quais als Hobby. Auch wenn es die GFs gerne so hätten.


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Damit will ich nicht sagen kauft keine Tools, nein, besonders wenn man keine Erfahrungen hat kann das einem helfen, vergesst aber das man eine Risikobeurteilung in Windeseile mal so eben nebenbei machen kann, Quais als Hobby. Auch wenn es die GFs gerne so hätten.



Hallo Dieter,

also ohne ein Tool könnte ich mir des "CE-Kennzeichnen" nicht vorstellen. Bei Safexpert kann man die Herangehensweise an
die Gefährdung einstellen, also z.B. ob man zuerst den Gefährdungsfaktor- oder zuerst die Gefahrenstelle betrachtet.
Die Erfahrung kann eine Software nicht ersetzen, das stimmt.
Safexpert ist mittlerweile auch ganz schön umfangreich geworden, das benutzt Du auch nicht mal einfach so, genauso wenig
wie Sistema.

Erfahrungen mit der in Beitrag 1 genannten Software würden mich sehr interessieren. Ich setze z.Zt. wie gesagt Safexpert
oder EXCEL ein, aber sag niemals nie. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## megamux (4 Mai 2018)

*Safety*

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch schon mal csafe eingesetzt?
Csafe.biz ist die Webadresse. Bei uns ist genau das Thema wenn Excel oder Word eingesetzt wird, das man den Überblick verliert.

Grüße 
Marc


----------

